# Sigh =- flying handlers



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Well, last Saturday we had three nice Qs = both Al and Ray qualified in Novice HTM. Alice rocked her second SS Intermediate leg. But when it came to Ray's turn at intermediate, I lost my balance, fell, and broke my hip. Dangit, missed Sunday and hope they let me out of the hospitaql soon


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Hey! I was wondering how you were doing. Khara was talking about your accident on tuesday. That's a bummer.  Still in the hospital?


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Hope you are home. Get well wishes coming your way!!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow! I am so sorry to hear you are injured! Sending well wishes and some prayers your way too.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I saw your husband update your FB saying you were ok but not out of the hospital and I was wondering what happened! hope you get better soon.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

That's awful! Here's to hoping you heal quickly! So sorry to hear about your mishap.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I may go to rehab for a few days, or they may send me home


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh no! Hope your recovery is quick.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

OMG! I'm so sorry to hear you are injured 

I hope you are feeling better and have a quick recovery!!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Yikes! I'm so sorry to hear. Here's to a quick recovery!
Congrats on the Q's!!!!


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone. They let me out of rehab yesterday and I'm home now. Getting around pretty good. Will be doing some out-patient rehab but it is going to be so nice not to have some one waking me up at 7 to take a stroll before breakfast! They even gave me a t-shirt and diploma. Rather have the freestyle titles, though.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Glad to hear that you are home!


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

Hope you are up and performing soon...there are some more ribbons waiting out there just for you! 

(That's my worst nightmare....I am not a youngster either...I am always afraid of tripping on the agility field).

Take care and heal/heel.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

OMG....I haven't been on here in a long time and I'm really, really sorry to read this!!! 

I hope you're recovering well and on the mend.


----------

